# Clair de Lune measure 21?



## smellypants (Jun 29, 2022)

Could someone please explain to me the quarter notes and dotted quarter notes in measure 21.

They don't seem to be the correct note values for the sextuplet?

I must be missing something?


----------



## I like music (Jun 29, 2022)

smellypants said:


> Could someone please explain to me the quarter notes and dotted quarter notes in measure 21.
> 
> They don't seem to be the correct note values for the sextuplet?
> 
> I must be missing something?


I can't really read music (much at all) but I did want to comment on your excellent username. Bravo.


----------



## ed buller (Jun 29, 2022)

They are in a different Voice. Welcome to the "haven't you got 4 hands ?" world of Debussy and Ravel !

Best

e


----------



## Heinigoldstein (Jun 29, 2022)

smellypants said:


> Could someone please explain to me the quarter notes and dotted quarter notes in measure 21.
> 
> They don't seem to be the correct note values for the sextuplet?
> 
> I must be missing something?


The lower system doesn't show the dot on the 2. note. So it might be just a tipping error in the upper system.


----------



## Living Fossil (Jun 29, 2022)

The punctuation of the gb in the right hand is superfluous, since it's clear that it's part of the 8th sextuplets.
But since the meaning of this passage is completely obvious, no editor has ever bothered with correcting it. (btw.: two bars later the dot is missing)


----------



## R.G. (Jun 29, 2022)

Looks like you have a modern engraving that copied straight from the poorly engraved original, which is full of typos like this as well as outright poor notation. They should have used the Urtext, which corrects all the nonsense.


----------



## smellypants (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks guys for your help.

The combination of checking the Urtext because of errors and treating the chords in the sextuplet as being in a separate voice allowed me to understand.

Much appreciated 😃


----------

